# Colourheads for Beseler 23CII enlarger



## photojo92 (Sep 21, 2013)

I just bought a beseler 23CII enlarger and while I do b&w shooting from time to time I don't do it as often as I do colour these days. So I need a colourhead, do all colourheads from beseler fit every enlarger or do I have to specifically find a 23CII or III colorhead? Also would it maybe be cheaper to just use filters in the condenser head to develop colour photos or buy a used colourhead?


thanks


----------



## ann (Sep 21, 2013)

you need a head for that enlarger,  you can't use a color head from say a 45

It may be cheaper to use a set of color filters, hard to say. 

I would check on ebay, etc. to see if you can find a colorhead for the 23.

If not , i may have a set of filters that i can sell cheaply, but I will have to double check when i go into the lab on monday night


----------



## photojo92 (Sep 21, 2013)

I've been scouring the internet for one and the only ones I can seem to find without having to get another enlarger are the 45's, 67S's and 35S's. 

How exactly do the filters work because I haven't done much reading on them but I know they are an alternative to getting a color head.


----------



## compur (Sep 21, 2013)

Assuming you are in the USA, my suggestion:

Create an eBay search that notifies you when a color head is listed.  They aren't plentiful but they do show up from time to time. Printing color with just the filters is a real pain.

I would also check craigslist regularly and any other local classified advertising.  It takes some patient searching to find film gear these days but it's out there and it can often be had for little money, especially darkroom stuff.


----------



## ann (Sep 22, 2013)

The filters come in a wide variety of intensity, and you stack several together to match the color paper you using, place them in the filter drawer, or in a filter holder under the lens, or on top of the negative carrier.

Color filters come in a pack , you do not buy individual filters, i.e. cyan will have .10, .20,. 30 etc. the magenta the same etc etc.


----------



## photojo92 (Sep 23, 2013)

I returned the enlarger. It just seemed to be easier to get another one that already has a dichro head. Thanks for the help though.


----------

